# Version 10.1, AMD64, installation of netbeans



## RichardET (Dec 31, 2014)

I did the `pkg install netbeans` successfully, but at the end there was a message to update fstab with two line entries.  I failed to copy the message; does anyone know what they were?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

`pkg info -D netbeans`, but the message was probably from dependencies that were installed, not the netbeans package itself.  There are a few common ones: Linux compatibility, /proc for PolicyKit, and fdesc for OpenJDK.  That last one is an easy bet:


```
fdesc  /dev/fd  fdescfs rw  0  0
```

What does `pkg info -ix linux policy` show?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2014)

java/netbeans only has one dependency, java/openjdk7.  So `pkg info -D openjdk` should show you what you needed.



> ======================================================================
> 
> This OpenJDK implementation requires fdescfs(5) mounted on /dev/fd and
> procfs(5) mounted on /proc for some functionality.
> ...


----------

